# Panda Tetra?



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the Panda Tetra? My local Big Box store (PETCO) had them for 2 weeks and management won't send them any more (why do they do that?). They are small, have white on their nose, tail and anal fin. Their body is clear and they move very quickly. They act much more nervous than a Neon Tetra does. FOSTERS WEB site doesn't list them.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Never heard of them, but I just did a web search and found some information. No pictures, but there were pictures of other "panda" species. Maybe it's a genetic anomaly that only pops up every once in a while, so they only sell them occasionally? Either way, I'd love to see a picture of one some day. They sound cute!


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Did a lil research, most people said they are somewhat aggressive, here's a link
Aphyocharax paraguayensis, Dawn Tetra , Aquariumfish, Database, aquarium, pictures, fish, photo, free, images, Aquavisie, tropical aquarium

This link says they are rare, and occasionally are accidentally shipped with other tetras, so if you like them, and you see them scoop them up. 
FishProfiles.com - Aphyocharax paraguayensis


----------

